# Angkor Hot Springs, Mae Chedi Mai, Northern Thailand, August 2019



## HughieD (Oct 10, 2019)

Possibly the most surreal place I’ve even looked around. No real history to this place. It’s pretty modern so not that surprising. Came across it when we were driving south from Chiang Rai to Chiang Mai. It just loomed up to our right. It was pretty surreal to see a Khmer style temple appear out of nowhere. Stretched for time we didn’t stop. Not to worry though as we were going to be passing back this way three days later. So, on the journey home we stopped at the hot spring’s village of Mae Chedi Mai. We made a beeline for this place. Entry was dead easy, and it has taken on a real sense of curiosity for those passing through. Despite no info, reading between the lines this was going to be a luxurious spar complex tapping into the naturally hot waters of Mae Chedi Mai built in a mock Khmer style a la Angkor Wat. Clearly though something made the project stop in its tracks some time ago – maybe down to the Asian Financial Crisis perhaps. As a consequence, this rather unique place has started to split into abandonment.

The standard of craftmanship is pretty good. All the lower parts are made out of stone and concrete and are very good copies of the temples at Angkor Wat in Cambodia. The place is surprisingly free from vandalism and graffiti.


Angkor Springs 23 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2800 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 24 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 22 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 21 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 20 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 19 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Here’s the pipe system that runs underneath the fountains:


Angkor Springs 18 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 16 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 14 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 12 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This bit at the back was the furthest from being finished:


Angkor Springs 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2773 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Angkor Springs 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Angkor Springs 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Angkor Springs 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Angkor Springs 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr
These balustrades really are a good copy of Angkor:

img2792 by HughieDW, on Flickr

img2786 by HughieDW, on Flick


img2776 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This looks more Egyptian than Khmer:


img2783 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2769bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2765 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2756 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2757 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img2775 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## King Al (Oct 12, 2019)

Excellent pics Hughie! Certainly something a bit different this, looks like an interesting place to see behind the scenes


----------



## HughieD (Oct 14, 2019)

King Al said:


> Excellent pics Hughie! Certainly something a bit different this, looks like an interesting place to see behind the scenes



Cheers man. It really is a bit out there, this place.


----------



## krela (Oct 14, 2019)

That's a crazy looking place!


----------

